# Delta Pharmaceuticals



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Currently have access to the full range of this lab, my opinion is it look to have been finished to a high quality, I have not read any feed back on this as yet, but Im told by my source they should be good to go, they do a rip 200, 100mg of tren and 100mg of primo! Ok looks like im the lab rat, pinned 2ml of equitest 300mg going to run pre holiday(7 weeks) along with there prop and super Rip, keep you upto date.


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

A source of mine has these in stock how r ya gettin on with it gains wise is it grg before i make an order is ther copies out ther reviewed it and does it supposed to hav some german fellas name on it and say its frm leipiz to b legit?


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

Hi Topdog,

Just wondering how you got on with the delta gear? I am currently on week 2 of their Primo.


----------



## giantfan707 (Jun 14, 2013)

Cant find delta gear anywhere WTF??


----------



## giantfan707 (Jun 14, 2013)

DP Are they out of China?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dynamo-N said:


> Hi Topdog,
> 
> Just wondering how you got on with the delta gear? I am currently on week 2 of their Primo.


Went very well,


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

can you have a quick look at my new thread re the delta sust 250 cheers

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/230375-delta-pharmaceuticals-sust-250-any-info-feedback-would-great-people-thank-you.html


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

topdog said:


> Currently have access to the full range of this lab, my opinion is it look to have been finished to a high quality, I have not read any feed back on this as yet, but Im told by my source they should be good to go, they do a rip 200, 100mg of tren and 100mg of primo! Ok looks like im the lab rat, pinned 2ml of equitest 300mg going to run pre holiday(7 weeks) along with there prop and super Rip, keep you upto date.


is this the same sust 250 you have fella?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/230375-delta-pharmaceuticals-sust-250-any-info-feedback-would-great-people-thank-you.html


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

topdog said:


> Currently have access to the full range of this lab, my opinion is it look to have been finished to a high quality, I have not read any feed back on this as yet, but Im told by my source they should be good to go, they do a rip 200, 100mg of tren and 100mg of primo! Ok looks like im the lab rat, pinned 2ml of equitest 300mg going to run pre holiday(7 weeks) along with there prop and super Rip, keep you upto date.


is this the same sust 250 you have fella?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/230375-delta-pharmaceuticals-sust-250-any-info-feedback-would-great-people-thank-you.html


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dj case said:


> is this the same sust 250 you have fella?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/230375-delta-pharmaceuticals-sust-250-any-info-feedback-would-great-people-thank-you.html


Yes thats the one mate!


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

great thanks for the quick reply td!!


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey lads ive just got some of the same stuff checked it on the site with the validation code and the each came up the product the hologram was on, saying that when i was looking through the bag i noticed 2 mast with the same batch no??? any ideas why that would be??. other than that it looks good like the wee card inside the box suggesting what to run alongside definetly would help alot of newbs i know lol, going to start running the t400 dbols tri tren and the eq time will tell, if anyone can let me know how theyve gotten on lately with this brand it would be much appreciated cheers guys


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

standard said:


> Hey lads ive just got some of the same stuff checked it on the site with the validation code and the each came up the product the hologram was on, saying that when i was looking through the bag i noticed 2 mast with the same batch no??? any ideas why that would be??. other than that it looks good like the wee card inside the box suggesting what to run alongside definetly would help alot of newbs i know lol, going to start running the t400 dbols tri tren and the eq time will tell, if anyone can let me know how theyve gotten on lately with this brand it would be much appreciated cheers guys


You ask questions with one post delta is good to go pass your enquiry to my source !! Lets say they coming back big!


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bog standard uk lab wont be around for long like many others that have come and gone .


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

You seem to know alot Barry end off discussion !!


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

topdog said:


> You seem to know alot Barry end off discussion !!


Yes i do know a lot , whats wrong with that ?

look at my posts i back no lab just give my opinion on them and to you and others that means i know a lot ?

Maybe you should listen rather than criticize me .


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I do listen just know more than you discussion finished !!


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

topdog said:


> I do listen just know more than you discussion finished !!


If you say so .

Thats why your buying or either pushing delta lol.

Either way you will learn .


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Used them mate good gains used many labs check what you want ! Don't need to explain to someone I don't know, thanks


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

topdog said:


> Used them mate good gains used many labs check what you want ! Don't need to explain to someone I don't know, thanks


Not after an explanation from you , not saying there gear is no good .

What i am saying is there just another ugl from the uk that in my eyes wont be around for long .

Take that how you want but you did ask for peoples opinions and thats mine.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Barry do you actually have some kind of inside knowledge or do you just think you know it all? Just curious


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Used Delta T400 and it worked well for me, the packaging is very professioal too, puts some of the other ugl stuff to shame.


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Barry do you actually have some kind of inside knowledge or do you just think you know it all? Just curious


The later mate the later .

If I did have inside knowledge would I tell you and others on here ?

Eh

No

But the later of your statement is it


----------



## Ehrmantrout (Oct 4, 2013)

In all fairness Barry does have a point, over the last 10 years I've seen so many new labs pop up, great gear g2g, then the last batch they knock out seem to be either watered down (or rather, oiled down) or have no API whatsoever; I guess this last batch is where most labs make their money.

Going back to Delta I've never been on it but it's been doing the rounds in Birmingham, was given their primo I think it was for free and was going to try it but then one by one the feedback I was getting wasn't as good as it was back in May so have decided to hold off from using it for now.

Some say it's just rebranded ROHM?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ehrmantrout said:


> In all fairness Barry does have a point, over the last 10 years I've seen so many new labs pop up, great gear g2g, then the last batch they knock out seem to be either watered down (or rather, oiled down) or have no API whatsoever; I guess this last batch is where most labs make their money.
> 
> Going back to Delta I've never been on it but it's been doing the rounds in Birmingham, was given their primo I think it was for free and was going to try it but then one by one the feedback I was getting wasn't as good as it was back in May so have decided to hold off from using it for now.
> 
> *Some say it's just rebranded ROHM*?


Yeah and some say Elvis lives, FFS  .

And yeah Barry did have a point, it got him banned.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a shame.

His hints at inside knowledge of UGL's and a strange sense of superiority are really going to be missed...

Not!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Too much pip. Underdosed. And older lads say too much alchol in ot? They homebrew so presume they know. Lol.

Packaging wise. Excel have immaculate packaging with a card insode to explain stacks. The pctthat should be used and dosage. It seems to be a matketing ploy. Until u pin it. Dont just say oh nice box top gear !!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

My home brew can never have too much alcohol in it!

The other month I made peach wine, Oh my it was beautiful stuff.

Back to the gear, if they home brew why are they sampling Delta. You could say the same about waitroses. 'ah what a pretty store, no little pikey ****s running around but they still sell them same as tesco'

Out of interest what compounds were you running?


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

I have used the tren ace in my last cycle and found it to be good


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Used delta when it came on the seen, had no pip, but switched labs now, not heard any complaints of pip unless had bad batch who know's?


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2013)

This lab in my opinion is excellent, i have a full range of products and the guys using the products are coming back and stocking up. imo it ****s on pro.chem and rohm thats only my personal opinion:bounce:


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive just picked up a bottle of there TEST-E been on the website checked the verification number and its GTG


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

No problems with Delta. Good UG lab. Hearing very good reviews.


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

latsius said:


> Too much pip. Underdosed. And older lads say too much alchol in ot? They homebrew so presume they know. Lol.
> 
> Packaging wise. Excel have immaculate packaging with a card insode to explain stacks. The pctthat should be used and dosage. It seems to be a matketing ploy. Until u pin it. Dont just say oh nice box top gear !!


I don't think the opinion of someone who hasn't used it is valid.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

latsius said:


> Too much pip. Underdosed. And older lads say too much alchol in ot? They homebrew so presume they know. Lol.
> 
> Packaging wise. Excel have immaculate packaging with a card insode to explain stacks. The pctthat should be used and dosage. It seems to be a matketing ploy. Until u pin it. Dont just say oh nice box top gear !!


Tried and tested and as for pip dont know what you used as not explained, but I ran a cycle and it was pip free!! some people say pip of prop but I was fine, maybe it does not agree with your body? different grades of Ethyl Oleate, 0.01% are allergic, first complaint I seen,


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have used delta a few times just to try it out !!

Results where fair but it was stacked in a cycle so can't be 100%

sure of its effectiveness.

It seems well organised though and originates from the midlands so I'm told.

Anyway it's cheap but I will stick to pharma grade for my next cycle


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I got mine today because my other source was dragging his heals with the malay tiger, and hes just phoned me to say hes getting me some alpha pharma testobolin tomorrow hmmm I cant miss out on that so looks like I have plenty test e now lol.


----------

